# What do you guys think of this setup?



## ShaneDylan96 (2/3/21)

Got myself a Blotto Mini today and it looks great on my Voopoo Argus GT but I'm in need of some good budget pre-built coils... Been looking at the Coilology 7 in 1 coils or the Coil Masters Skynet kit but I want to do research before getting coils because I currently have Kanthal coils in and the ramp up takes too long and the taste isn't very great. Love the Blotto Mini though even if it's a bit tricky for a beginner to wick on. Soon I'll get myself a better mod and an OXVA Arbiter to boot but for now this will suffice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Muhammedv (2/3/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> Got myself a Blotto Mini today and it looks great on my Voopoo Argus GT but I'm in need of some good budget pre-built coils... Been looking at the Coilology 7 in 1 coils or the Coil Masters Skynet kit but I want to do research before getting coils because I currently have Kanthal coils in and the ramp up takes too long and the taste isn't very great. Love the Blotto Mini though even if it's a bit tricky for a beginner to wick on. Soon I'll get myself a better mod and an OXVA Arbiter to boot but for now this will suffice
> View attachment 223929
> View attachment 223930
> View attachment 223931



Its a good setup that you got here buddy, I highly recommend that you spend alil extra on a good set of coils, it will last you long and the flavour will also be a notch higher, 2.5mm Nano Aliens works like a charm in the blotto mini.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (2/3/21)

Muhammedv said:


> Its a good setup that you got here buddy, I highly recommend that you spend alil extra on a good set of coils, it will last you long and the flavour will also be a notch higher, 2.5mm Nano Aliens works like a charm in the blotto mini.




What brand of coils would you recommend and which material works best for a flavor chaser? Ni80, Stainless steel, Nickel or Titanium? The taste on my Kanthal coils aren't very good to be honest. I've got two 3mm Tiger Coils in there... Also, Does my wicking look correct? I tamed the extra strands of cotton standing out after taking the photo with a bit of juice.


----------



## Muhammedv (2/3/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> What brand of coils would you recommend and which material works best for a flavor chaser? Ni80, Stainless steel, Nickel or Titanium? The taste on my Kanthal coils aren't very good to be honest. I've got two 3mm Tiger Coils in there... Also, Does my wicking look correct? I tamed the extra strands of cotton standing out after taking the photo with a bit of juice.



Strictly ni80 for me but that's just my opinion, Lazy Pandas Nano Aliens 2.5mm are amazing and if I'm not mistaken they going for R150 a set at vape odyssey.. another good option if you got that extra buck to spend is BVC #42s ... I'd go with less cotton in the juice wells , just enough cotton to go through the coil nice and firm, not too tight if you pull the cotton it shouldn't move the coil, cut the tails slightly shorter, fluff the ends and tuck it, be sure that the cotton is covering the sides of the juice well so that you won't have any leaking issues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (3/3/21)

I wrap my own but I also found that the Ni80 gave me the best result. I also found that using coils that are too complex did not work as well as simpler ones. I use 24/36 clapton Ni 80 and it produces really good flavour. The Blotto can be restricted and big coils that take up space can mute the flavours.

I also got a great result from an Ni 80 26 x 3/36 used in single coil. I got much better airflow and thus flavour using a single.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (3/3/21)

Stranger said:


> I wrap my own but I also found that the Ni80 gave me the best result. I also found that using coils that are too complex did not work as well as simpler ones. I use 24/36 clapton Ni 80 and it produces really good flavour. The Blotto can be restricted and big coils that take up space can mute the flavours.
> 
> I also got a great result from an Ni 80 26 x 3/36 used in single coil. I got much better airflow and thus flavour using a single.




Should I rather get pre wrapped NI80 coils as a set or should I get Geekvape/Hellvape/Vandy Vape spools with a coil jig? I've been looking at the Coil Master Skynet kit or the Coilology 7 in 1 kit but I'm still unsure what I should get on a budget.


----------



## Stranger (3/3/21)

In my experience, for years I used mtl and pre built coils. I then started to explore DTL and this meant trying different coils and tanks. At first I was afraid of everything that I did. As it turned out, that was unfounded and within a very short time I went from a single wire on a coiling rod to twisting my own (various wires) and using complex wire for my builds and progressing onto a coil master coiling tool that produces in my mind as good as I can buy.

Within a short time I came to understand what works where. For example: The Dvarw clones like the Coil master comp wire in 22awg. This is a simple single wire wrap and works really well. My Blotto likes claptons and seems to excel on these. My Recurve dual likes complex coils and my twisted Cotton bacon comp 24 x 2 twisted, and so it goes on. Neither does this need to be expensive.

https://www.vapeking.co.za/cotton-bacon-comp-wrap-24g.html

https://www.vapeking.co.za/geekvape-ni80-clapton-wire-24g-36g-3m.html

https://www.vapeking.co.za/coil-master-comp-wire-fe-cr-al-si-alloy-3m.html?variation_id=7595

I often follow the coil builders threads and I take my hat off to these guys, what they produce is phenomenal and very high quality. What wrapping my own has taught me is two things. One: I vape on a budget and to do this I have to do some things myself and have committed to DIY. Two: after a short time of wrapping your own, experimenting and the odd fail, it gives me insight as to what to buy for my needs if I buy commercial, so I don't waste money.

It has also enhanced my knowledge of Ohms law and makes my builds for my mechs much safer and my choice of mods much more informed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (3/3/21)

Stranger said:


> In my experience, for years I used mtl and pre built coils. I then started to explore DTL and this meant trying different coils and tanks. At first I was afraid of everything that I did. As it turned out, that was unfounded and within a very short time I went from a single wire on a coiling rod to twisting my own (various wires) and using complex wire for my builds and progressing onto a coil master coiling tool that produces in my mind as good as I can buy.
> 
> Within a short time I came to understand what works where. For example: The Dvarw clones like the Coil master comp wire in 22awg. This is a simple single wire wrap and works really well. My Blotto likes claptons and seems to excel on these. My Recurve dual likes complex coils and my twisted Cotton bacon comp 24 x 2 twisted, and so it goes on. Neither does this need to be expensive.
> 
> ...




Another question: Where can I still find a good coil jig without buying a whole tool kit? The wire seems like a better Idea for me because I can then choose if I want 2.5mm coils or 3mm coils for single or dual builds in my Blotto Mini until I get myself an RTA with a bigger build deck.


----------



## Grand Guru (3/3/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> Got myself a Blotto Mini today and it looks great on my Voopoo Argus GT but I'm in need of some good budget pre-built coils... Been looking at the Coilology 7 in 1 coils or the Coil Masters Skynet kit but I want to do research before getting coils because I currently have Kanthal coils in and the ramp up takes too long and the taste isn't very great. Love the Blotto Mini though even if it's a bit tricky for a beginner to wick on. Soon I'll get myself a better mod and an OXVA Arbiter to boot but for now this will suffice
> View attachment 223929
> View attachment 223930
> View attachment 223931


The Argus GT is definitely in the TOP 5 of the dual 18650 mods released in the last year and the Blotto doesn't need any praise to sell. You have a winner setup. Blow many clouds and share photos with us!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (3/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> The Argus GT is definitely in the TOP 5 of the dual 18650 mods released in the last year and the Blotto doesn't need any praise to sell. You have a winner setup. Blow many clouds and share photos with us!



Soon I'll show off again... Currently biding time and planning on what my second setup will look like... My current plan is a Navy Blue Gen S with a Blue OXVA Arbiter if we ever get stock in SA (The Blue Arbiter is unreleased or very rare)


----------



## Stranger (3/3/21)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/coil-master-wire-brush-and-jig.html

Everything in one place. This is the one I started with and still use with any new wire I try before I use this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (3/3/21)

Stranger said:


> https://www.vapeking.co.za/coil-master-wire-brush-and-jig.html
> 
> Everything in one place. This is the one I started with and still use with any new wire I try before I use this


That's perfect for me. I saw you can get about 30 or more coils out of a 10ft spool so it's a bargain if the coils are good. Have you tried the Geekvape NI80 spool? Does it produce a lot of flavor?


----------



## Stranger (3/3/21)

I use the Geekvape Ni 80 single clapton as well as the 26*3/36 . if I dual coil the Blotto I use the single clapton , if I single coil it I use the tri core clapton. Flavour is banging on both, you have to play with the W to get it right for you.

Single coil I usually aim for 0.3, dual coil I will aim for 0.5 per coil giving 0.25 on the build.

Oh yeah, 2.5 mm ID for dual
3mm ID for single

My issue with the Blotto has always been the restriction, I try to build so that wide open there is still good airflow through the deck and up the chimney. I also use a smaller drip tip that concentrates the flavour a bit more.

Old threads of mine

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ccw-and-doing-a-silver.t69356/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/can-a-blitzen-chuck-clouds-bro.t69203/


----------



## Grand Guru (3/3/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> Soon I'll show off again... Currently biding time and planning on what my second setup will look like... My current plan is a Navy Blue Gen S with a Blue OXVA Arbiter if we ever get stock in SA (The Blue Arbiter is unreleased or very rare)


If I'm not mistaken the Arbiter is 28mm wide and the Gen accommodates up to 25??? Double check on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (3/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> If I'm not mistaken the Arbiter is 28mm wide and the Gen accommodates up to 25??? Double check on that.


The bottom of the Arbiter Curves inward. My brother has a Gunmetal Grey Gen S and the Arbiter has no overhang on it for some reason.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (3/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> If I'm not mistaken the Arbiter is 28mm wide and the Gen accommodates up to 25??? Double check on that.


At the very bottom of the Arbiter it's 26.5mm and the Gen S can take a 26mm atomizer if I'm not mistaken. Will ask my brother for a photo to show what it looks like later.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (3/3/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> The bottom of the Arbiter Curves inward. My brother has a Gunmetal Grey Gen S and the Arbiter has no overhang on it for some reason.



the base is 26.5mm and then expands to 28mm. 

It sits just flush on my Wismec RX-Inverter 









I had a Blotto Mini, I have an Arbiter (as well as other so-called flavour banger tanks) but nothing can get close to my Reload 24 so far. 

My advice; save all the monies and get a Reload. It's the only DL tank you'll ever need.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (3/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> If I'm not mistaken the Arbiter is 28mm wide and the Gen accommodates up to 25??? Double check on that.



Here it is:

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (5/3/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> the base is 26.5mm and then expands to 28mm.
> 
> It sits just flush on my Wismec RX-Inverter
> 
> ...


I have only tested the Arbiter but most Reload 24 users i know on various forums now favour the Arbiter, personally not tried the Reload 24 but it just shows different people have different experiences!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (5/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> If I'm not mistaken the Arbiter is 28mm wide and the Gen accommodates up to 25??? Double check on that.


It's being classed as a 28mm because it tapers immediately out to that from the base but at the very base @ace_d_house_cat is spot on it's 26.5mm which allows such a large tank to look not too bad on mods like the Gen!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

